# Geocaching equipment advice.



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Okay, I admit to being cheap. It is the end of the season around my parts.... and I know stuff will be going on sale soon.

Any recommendations on a geocaching gps?


----------



## scrib (Oct 19, 2008)

Well...if you google "campingblogger" I'm giving a nice one away on December 5th, and the odds will be pretty good - probably around 1 in 250, or so.


----------



## xisle (Aug 17, 2008)

I bought a $89 ETrex and it has been very dependable. You can load coords and record paths, etc. But I like to trak using the up and down scale of the coords. Not fancy as some of them, but it works well and is very accurate. It has been more accurate than some of the more expensive Garmens.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is such a thing as a GPS that works on the road and then can geocache in the woods?

I don't know if anything like this exists, but it seems to make sense that it might.


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

kiteri said:


> Does anyone know if there is such a thing as a GPS that works on the road and then can geocache in the woods?
> 
> I don't know if anything like this exists, but it seems to make sense that it might.



Yes my Garmin 76csx can do both. I don't have the City Navigator program($100) for it tho'. If I did it could do turn by turn directions for you, and show you closest ATM, Gas, Food, Lodging etc. I just use mine for Caching, not road use like a Tom Tom. But it has the capability.

There are other units out there also, that can do both...most need additional maps to be added on.

I need to get the US Topo maps for caching/wheeling.


----------



## xisle (Aug 17, 2008)

If you are referring to mapping programs, they do make several models like that. My little Garmin still works fine without the mapping, reading my present gps location, and it is easy to follow the path to the logged geocache location. I get as close as I can in 4 wheel, then hike in. $89...Garmin.


----------



## xisle (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm not cheap, nut I like to make the most inexpensive purchases I can we I get started, so I can get everything I need for the hobby. Then I just replace stuff as I grow in the hobby and find out what I need. I upgrade as I go along and pass the cheap stuff down to the kids. I haven't ever had the need for anything more than what that cheap ETrex offers, so I have kept it. Works great.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I have some Christmas gift money burning a hole in my pocket and REALLY bad camping fever.

I am gonna shop around for a geocaching GPS... any last minute words of advice?


----------



## orangecamper (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL! I am in the same spot at the moment, minus the christmas money. I have been looking into geocaching, going to go try a couple of easy spots right by my bf's place this weeked, sans gps. One is an earthcache, have to get readings and a picture at a gage station for the river. And looking for an inexpensive GPS for it. Have you gone on Geocaching.com? They have a link to a forum where people sell their used ones, and put up links to deals they see online. :yippie:I can't wait!
Have you done any yet, or did you get a gps?


----------

